# Capture melted snow from snow blower



## Camaron32 (Dec 2, 2012)

I was just wondering what you use to contain the melted snow from your snow blower. Since my garage floor isn't exactly level it makes everything a mess. I do try to clean it off as much as possible, but I can't get it all. Any info or recommendations would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Get one of those washing machine plastic catch trays.....


----------



## Flexin (Oct 24, 2015)

I just leave mine. It is pretty level for the most part and the garage is heated so it will dry.

I would do what bad69cat said and use a mat to contain the water.

James


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

May also raise the machine up off the tray, with 2x4"'s. The last thing you want, is to have your machine frozen in a block of ice, when you need it.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I have a ~~28" x 12" plastic tray intended to capture runoff from shoes/boots. Black with a patterned bottom. Came from the local Shopko, about $8. I added a stick from the shipping frame the machine arrived on, just the right width to sit under the scraper blade. Keeps the metal bits above the water level in the tray. The tray is about an inch deep inside, just enough to hold the water from snow I can't get out easily before putting the machine up after each use. Garage is heated (~60ºF) so the water evaporates away on its own pretty much. I've tossed water out of it a couple times when a chain of storms kept me busy.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I park mine on a pallet to get it up out of the melted crap from the cars.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Some type of floor mat will do fine, but what I'm a fan of doing is to just place a small block of wood underneath the scraper bar to keep the metal from contacting the ground. That way, any water that melts off won't cause any rust spots on the concrete or machine.
Normally, I get most snow off the machine before putting it back in the garage so there's minimal meltwater. And then I just let the remainder dry off with time


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

I just block the skids with a 2x4 and let it drip if it is warm enough. Any water just soaks into the gravel :icon_whistling:


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

1894, Nice... floor... 



1894 said:


> I just block the skids with a 2x4 and let it drip if it is warm enough. Any water just soaks into the gravel :icon_whistling:


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

When I worked with my uncle at his kitchen cabinet and counter shop, he had a real nice mat that was in front of the radial arm saw. It was great for your legs and feet. When he retired I took it home. It was plenty long and wide for the machine. But heavy has the day is long, so I only used it for a few years. With not a lot of space to walk between the cars and the machine, I'd catch the tip of my shoe or boot on the edge of it most of the time, so this didn't last long. Now that I use Meguiar's Gold Class Wax on the inside of the bucket, it helps so much with the cleaning off of the machine.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I generally keep 2 jugs of the kids apple juice around, roll the unit to a grassy spot, go inside, filler up with hot water and rinse her out. 

Kinda achieves 2 things for me. It melt's the remaining snow so there's not run-off inside and I would like to think it's a final rinse (generally I will blow a mound clean of snow I've piled up as the last part, just to flush it out)


----------

